# Need Help In Colorado Springs, CO



## Myke (Dec 29, 2011)

how much in cups do you feed your californians or similar sized rabbits?


----------



## Tab003 (Dec 29, 2011)

How much are you feeding the Californians? and what are you feeding pellets only?? An over weight rabbit will not breed.  

www.bunchsbunnybarn.net


----------



## Myke (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 7 inch feeders that hang on the outside of the cage. I fill them to the wire mesh part if that makes any sense. They never eat all the food in one day. I don't have a scale and not sure if a cup a day or cup and a half is right? The rabbits don't look over weight, but I don't have anything to compare them to. I feed them pellets only.
Myke


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 29, 2011)

I am south of you in NM and if your weather has been as crazy as ours that may be a big part of the problem. Everyone here that has rabbits has been having trouble breeding. I ended up moving my breeders into the house and was then able to get some kits. We currently have 10 3wk olds and 9 that are 2 days old. All summer we had none. The bucks weren't even interested in breeding.


----------



## Myke (Dec 29, 2011)

We have had weird weather here, but my bucks were quite enthusiastic about breeding. Today is day 33 but it's not looking promising. I will breed my second doe tomorrow and the current doe next week. If nothing comes of those two attempts I think I will get some new breeders.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> We have had weird weather here, but my bucks were quite enthusiastic about breeding. Today is day 33 but it's not looking promising. I will breed my second doe tomorrow and the current doe next week. If nothing comes of those two attempts I think I will get some new breeders.


Though a buck might be enthusiastic, the weather still affects their sperm.   Hoping this time around all works well and kits are the results.  

Please keep us posted. 

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 30, 2011)

We have a 3 strikes you're out policy here.  BUT, when all the does weren't taking with the two bucks we were using, I couldn't really count that against the does.  We brought in a new buck and WHAMMO babies.  Our bucks did go steril from the heat this past summer, it takes 3 months or so after the last hot day for it to be *fixed*.  I am hoping that it went away, at least in my one boy who is really nice and one of my faves.  Just bred him again last weekend.  If no litter, he has to go 

Anyways, maybe just try a different buck?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 30, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Our bucks did go steril from the heat this past summer, it takes 3 months or so after the last hot day for it to be *fixed*.


90 days seems a bit long. In my experience 30 days of cool weather fixes the fertility issue. However, this is dealing with NZW's, Am Blues and Cali's. Not sure if other types differ, but I never thought they did.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 30, 2011)

Hmmm... everywhere I read said 90... I'll have to actually search for it now.  The 90 was coming from forums and what other people told me, so it could be flawed.  Either way, if he isn't fertile this time he is gone.  The other one is already culled because he just lacked an interest in breeding altogether.  This guy is still trying, and making contact, he was just shooting blanks as far as I can tell.

ETA: Most websites are saying up to 90 days.


----------



## Myke (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not sure the bucks are the problem. I notice when I put them together the bucks are enthusiastic, but the does don't seem to cooperate. They hide in a corner and don't seem receptive.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 31, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> I'm not sure the bucks are the problem. I notice when I put them together the bucks are enthusiastic, but the does don't seem to cooperate. They hide in a corner and don't seem receptive.


I've got one doe like that right now.  I'm going to give her until early summer before I decide to get rid of her or eat her.  We got her this summer when it was insanely hot and now this hot/below freezing weather so I'm hoping things will be "normal" come spring.


----------



## brentr (Jan 1, 2012)

Myke said:
			
		

> how much in cups do you feed your californians or similar sized rabbits?


I have NZ rabbits and a couple Cali's and I feed them once per day; full grown rabbits (bucks and does) get an 8 oz. container scoop (I use an old yogurt or sour cream container) full of pellets.  I have never weighed the feed - I'd guess that is about 5-6 oz. of pellets.  They also get a handful of grass hay to nibble on.

When it gets cold I increase the feed by about 20% (one full scoop plus a little extra).  They seem active and healthy and ready to eat at feeding time, but they don't act starved at feeding time.

My growing freezer bunnies get all they can eat all the time.  When I have a doe I'm pretty sure is pregnant, she gets 1.5x amount of pellets; when she starts nesting she gets free choice from then until weaning the litter - then she goes back to one scoop.

It works for me.  Rabbits seem in good flesh, no health issues all around.


----------



## Myke (Jan 1, 2012)

brentr,
Thanks, I think that may be the reason my Californians are not producing. They usually have pellets left when I go out to feed them. Might just be too fat to breed successfully.
Myke


----------



## Citylife (Jan 1, 2012)

Myke said:
			
		

> brentr,
> Thanks, I think that may be the reason my Californians are not producing. They usually have pellets left when I go out to feed them. Might just be too fat to breed successfully.
> Myke


I totally agree with you.  Sounds like they need to be put on a diet.
I think most of us have gone through that one.  Good luck with them.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

Indeed, I gave my does the summer off due to the heat & high humidity, and let them munch too much.  They are finally getting back into the swing of things, but it has been a slow process.


----------



## Myke (Jan 1, 2012)

I started them this morning on a diet, I gave them only an 8 oz container each. Any ideas how long before they should be to breeding weight? I will try to get my wife to take pictures I can post. They really don't seem fat to me, especially the bucks. I notice when I breed them the does seem to curl up, should they lift their rear ends or something?
Thanks for all the help.
Myke


----------



## brentr (Jan 1, 2012)

Myke said:
			
		

> I started them this morning on a diet, I gave them only an 8 oz container each. Any ideas how long before they should be to breeding weight? I will try to get my wife to take pictures I can post. They really don't seem fat to me, especially the bucks. I notice when I breed them the does seem to curl up, should they lift their rear ends or something?
> Thanks for all the help.
> Myke


As for weight, all you can do is refer to the breed standards.  Cali does should be ~9-11 lbs, bucks just a little lighter.  As folks will tell you, if you run your fingers lightly down their spine, you should be able to feel their vertebrae through the skin.  If you can't feel anything = too fat.  If the bones feel sharp = too thin.  The best analogy I've heard is that their vertebrae should feel like they have a few kleenex over top of them; just a little padding.

When a doe breeds she should flatten out and lay on her tummy.  After the buck mounts she'll lift her hindquarters to facilitate being bred.  Does that are really ready to breed will flatten right out and lift right away for the buck; others take a little more time and may require some encouragement from the buck - the buck nipping at shoulders/back and pawing at them is the buck trying to get the doe to cooperate.  

Are your does first-time breeders or have they had litters before?  Some does take a few litters to become easy breeders.  Some does never do become easy breeders.  You might try gently restraining by her shoulders and stretching her body out and holding her while the buck attempts to breed.  Again, there are other threads on BYH or the internet that explain in detail how to hand-breed a rabbit and other mating tricks.

There are lots of rabbit breeding/mating videos on Youtube.  Do a search and you'll be able to see some good examples of what is meant by does "lifting" to be bred.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> DKRabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on how long and how hot. It can take up to 90 days...for me here in SETex, it was 42 days from the last week with three consecutive days over 90 degrees.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

I feed mine 6oz by weight each day in the evening. In the morning they get hay and sometimes a grain mix. Only nursing does and weanlings get free feed. You might also think about how much light they get, 14- 16 hours a day is recommended. Some people use ACV in the water and they swear that this helps with reluctant does. I have not tried it, but I don't really have reluctant does. I had a terrible time this summer with the heat. My last litter was in July and the next ones were in the beginning of December.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 6, 2012)

Myke said:
			
		

> I'm not sure the bucks are the problem. I notice when I put them together the bucks are enthusiastic, but the does don't seem to cooperate. They hide in a corner and don't seem receptive.


My girls have been the same way.  It is NOT the natural season for them to breed.  If you can give them about 4 hours extra light per day, that would help.  I usually intervene and lift the girls up.........  sometimes it works....... sometimes it doesnt.

Your not the only one.


----------



## Myke (Jan 6, 2012)

We only have a few days over 90, and it has been at least 90 days, so I would think that's not the problem anymore. I have cut back on there feed, not sure how long that will take to get back to good breeding weight. I had one litter born in May or June, they all died, that was the only litter for 2 does. I am going to insulate and install a fan, so hopefully heat wont be a problem anymore. I think the problem is the does not being receptive. The bucks never "fall off" the does. The does curl up instead of laying flat, so I think I have been wasting time. I did try the lifting technique last weekend, so I will attempt palpating later this week to see if I can feel anything. I do have cages I haven't filled yet, so I am trying to get some NZW does for the 2 empty cages. 
Thanks for all the advice.
Myke


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 7, 2012)

Myke said:
			
		

> We only have a few days over 90, and it has been at least 90 days, so I would think that's not the problem anymore. I have cut back on there feed, not sure how long that will take to get back to good breeding weight. I had one litter born in May or June, they all died, that was the only litter for 2 does. I am going to insulate and install a fan, so hopefully heat wont be a problem anymore. I think the problem is the does not being receptive. The bucks never "fall off" the does. The does curl up instead of laying flat, so I think I have been wasting time. I did try the lifting technique last weekend, so I will attempt palpating later this week to see if I can feel anything. I do have cages I haven't filled yet, so I am trying to get some NZW does for the 2 empty cages.
> Thanks for all the advice.
> Myke


Even though it has been that long, if your buck has not been used much then he still has dead sperm in there. He needs to be used to clear it all out. If they don't "fall off", then they likely aren't making a successful connection, which means they aren't clearing out the dead sperm. Are you checking the does for readiness? What color is their vulva?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


onceacrefarm is right about dead sperm still being in there.  It is possible for a buck that is nuetered to empregnate a doe.  Have to wait 30 days until all sperm is dead.  Found out this fact when research neutering my boys.    So it does take time for your buck to revive "sperm wise" after exhausting heat.  

K


----------

